# Type 1 trying to lower hba1c



## allana (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

My name is Allana im 29 and have had type 1 20 years. I had a baby girl last July and I am now trying tolower my HBA1C, so we can try for another baby.

My last hba1c was 6.7 and ideally my team want it 6.5 or below. Im finding it very hard to keep levels low without going hypo. Then having to deal with high rebound sugars after a hypo. Do you correct reboud hi sugars with insulin? 

Does anyone have any advice or tips from experience? It seems much more tricky this time round. Im thing thats because Im a busy mum now!

Any help would be great 

xx


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi allana. Welcome 

6.5 seems very low compared to some figures for pregnancy but i guess it's tailored to each individual.

There's some very good advice on here about treating hypos and avoiding rebounds. Obviously better to avoid them altogether but I know from experience it's hard to do when you're down in the 6s.

Rob


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Allana

Great to see you here =) I dont correct for rebounds unless its stupidly high.. over 11 for me as I know chances are I'll plummet if I correct anything any lower than 11.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2011)

How do you treat your hypos Allana ?

Or are these hapening while asleep ?

Rob


----------



## allana (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a tiny bit of Lucozade and some crackers. Im always careful with how much I take but still go really high after. 

The hypos are normally in the night


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2011)

allana said:


> I have a tiny bit of Lucozade and some crackers. Im always careful with how much I take but still go really high after.
> 
> The hypos are normally in the night



Sounds like your basal insulin could do with reviewing. Do you test at 3 am ever? What sort of levels do you go to bed on?


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2011)

Also, what insulin regime are you on ?

rob


----------



## allana (Mar 9, 2011)

im on novorapid and levemir
Before bed im around 5-7

Good idea I will try a 3am test, thanks


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2011)

allana said:


> im on novorapid and levemir
> Before bed im around 5-7
> 
> Good idea I will try a 3am test, thanks



Do you take your levemir in one or two injections? If only 1 it might be worth discussing splitting it with your DSN as it may be that you have too much overnight, but then are fine through the day, if most of your hypos are at night.


----------



## Smit (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Allana,
Welcome to the forum. I am also type 1 and have been for 26 years. I am also ttc without much luck I'm afraid. I have been diagnosed with an under active thyroid and polycystic ovaries (Long story, I have posted in general messages). I agree its a nightmare trying to keep HbA1c low. Mine is currently 6.9% and I am having hypos daily. Keep posting on here, its a great forum. Loads of people on here have been through similar and can offer great advice.

I would say don't let TTC take over your life, but if you are human lol it's all you will think about. x


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I suggest you have a word with your DSN/team?

Something (basal or carb/bolus ratios) might need tweaking.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello that does seem a very low level to insist on before starting to ttc. I got the go ahead when I was at 7.4 and then my hba1c was around 6.5


----------



## allana (Mar 10, 2011)

Smit said:


> Hi Allana,
> Welcome to the forum. I am also type 1 and have been for 26 years. I am also ttc without much luck I'm afraid. I have been diagnosed with an under active thyroid and polycystic ovaries (Long story, I have posted in general messages). I agree its a nightmare trying to keep HbA1c low. Mine is currently 6.9% and I am having hypos daily. Keep posting on here, its a great forum. Loads of people on here have been through similar and can offer great advice.
> 
> I would say don't let TTC take over your life, but if you are human lol it's all you will think about. x



Thank you everyone for all your advice, its been really helpful and really cheered me up!!


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi alana

I'm pregnant now and I split my basal. It is very very hard to avoid those hypos though. I found that after a while and a bit of a trial and error I worked out what I needed to treat a hypo without going too high and it wasn't much. Also, if you can catch them and not be hypo for too long I find that helps with the rebound. At the moment I am having a hypo every morning between 3.30am and 4am without fail. I've seen my diabetes midwife this morning and am adjusting my basal slightly so definitely worth speaking to your DSN.

I think 6.5 seems very low too. I was 6.9 when I went in pre-conception and they said I was fine to start TTC straight away. It will come down anyway once you start trying to hit those pregnancy targets!

Good luck with it all!

C x


----------

